# LFG Online Central Time US



## ~EE~ (Dec 24, 2009)

So...Yeah I've played D&D 3.5, in real life, for a couple of months now. Before hand I've had some experience and the want to play. Now, after I've been DMing for this long I'm hoping to get into a group that I can play. Unfortunately, I live in 'The Middle of Nowhere, Minnesota' so I can't really get another group going. I'm hoping that anyone had a game I could join up in. Preferably anything I haven't done yet. (So anything, but D&D) Anyone?


----------



## elfstone (Jan 5, 2010)

*I could use another player*

This is a dungeon crawl with a well established large city on top of it.  PC”s will start with 7,500 Exp 

Looking for 2 more players.  I have 4 were about 16 sessions in an Epic campaign
Currently the party has
1 elven fighter
1 ½ orc fighter Npc
1 elf rogue
1 elf cleric
1 ½ orc fighter/thief
1 mage/cleric  Npc

I Prefer to replace the NPC’s with players you can take over the npc or make your own PC
 the party could use a warrior class high dex with 1 wpn fighting would be perfect.  Also a full mage or  multi classed mage “Mage/Cleric is perfect”
The party request that all members have dark vision
We play every other Friday 9PM to 1-2 am EST (GMT-5) next Session is 01/08/2010

Please visit campaign web page for more details  
http://s9.zetaboards.com/Mayhem_Gaming/forum/47906/

Allneal1@netscape.net  or allneal1 stkype ( Brighton Michigan )n S

also my DM needs another sundays for Ravelloft/greyhawk we play 7pm to 11-12 pm


----------



## ironfang (Jan 6, 2010)

If your interested in being a player in a 2e AD&D game that runs on Friday nights at 9pm EST (which should be roughly 7pm your time) I'm looking for a few more players. Email me at philistus@yahoo.com. We use Skype and OpenRPG to communicate.


----------

